# الى احبتى اهل الخبرة فى السيارات



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (22 مارس 2009)

اخوانى الأعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
دار حوار اليوم بينى وبين بعض المهندسين فى العمل وبعض الفنيين بعد مشاهدة الملف الفيديو الخاص بتجميع موتور الفورد الذى بالملتقى . بعد الانتهاء قال احد الجالسين انه موتور بنزين وقال الأخر انه موتور جاز والذى قال بنزين استدل بوجود البوجيهات وقال ان الجاز ليس به بوجيهات فقال احدنا وكيف يتم الاحتراق فى موتور الجاز مادام ليس هناك بوجيهات وقال احدنا انه يتم الاحتراق لأن درجة الحرارة اعلى فى الجاز فيحترق اما البنزين فيحتاج اى بوجيهات للاحتراق
وقال اخر مادام الاحتراق يتم بدرجة الحرارة فلمازا يوجد بوجيهات فى محرك البنزين اليس من الأفضل الاستغناء عنه خاصة ان البنزين اسرع اشتعالا من الجاز . فقلت فى نفسى سالقى بهذه المناقشة لاخواننا اهل الخبرة بذلك فى المنتدى لنستفيد جميعا منها
السؤال هو :
مالفرق بين محرك البنزين ومحرك الجاز وخاصة فى نقطة الاحتراق؟
ثم انكان ماقاله احد الزملاء درجة الحرارة ففعلا لمازا لم نستغى عن البوجيهات ؟
ارجو من الاخوة الكرام التفضل بالتوضيح كاملا حتى فى الجزئيات التى لم نناقشها كما ارجو الاجابة بالصور والفيديو قدر الامكان 
ان منتظر وكثير غيرى منتظري الاجابات بفارغ الصبر
لكم جميعا تحياتى وارجو الاهتمام​


----------



## hossam703 (22 مارس 2009)

حسب معلوماتي المتواضعة عن المحركات فان المحركات (البنزين / الجاز او الديزل ) تقسم على النحو التالي
محركات البنزين 
1- محرك الدورتين (2-cycle)
اي ان مبدا عملها والاحتراق يتم على دورتين, كما هي موضحة بالشكل التالي







وبامكانك مشاهدتها ايضا بالحركة الكاملة وبشكل مفصل من خلال الرابط التالي:
http://www.myrctoys.com/engines/two-stroke_c.gif

2- محرك الاربع دورات (4-cycle)
أي ان مبدا عمله يتم في اربع دورات كما هو موضح في الشكل التالي






وبامكانك مشاهدتها ايضا بالحركة الكاملة وبشكل مفصل من خلال الرابط التالي:
http://www.myrctoys.com/engines/engine.swf


محركات الديزل

وهي تعمل بنظام الضغط (compression) على 4 دورات كما هو موضح بالشكل التالي







وبامكانك مشاهدتها ايضا بالحركة الكاملة وبشكل مفصل من خلال الرابط التالي:
http://www.myrctoys.com/engines/ottomotor_e.swf


بالنسبة لسؤالك بالتحديد فان جميع محركات البنزين تعمل على البواجي (Spark)
حيث ان نظام البواجي او الشعلة ذو كفائة اكبر للاشتعال
كما ان البنزين حسب تركيبه الكيميائي اخف وشهل الاشتعال عن طريق نظام الشعلة 
اما بالنسبة لمحركات الجاز او الديزل فان نظام الشعلة لا يعمل بكفاءة لان التركيب الكيميائي للجاز او الديزل اشبة بالمادة الزيتية مما يصعب عملية الاحتراق عن طريق نظام البواجي لذلك ان نظام الضغط (comression) (اي حقن الجاز وضغطه في غرفة الاشتعال) هو افضل طرريقة للحصول على الاشتعال المطلوب لهذه المحركات

ارجو ان اكون مصيبا بهذه المعلومات المتواضعة وتمكنت من ايصال المعلومة لك


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (22 مارس 2009)

لك كل الشكر والاحترام وشكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك وارجو المزيد اخ hossam703


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (22 مارس 2009)

*م.عبدالناصرعجوة*

الأخ م / عبد الناصر 

هناك لبس بسيط فى الموضوع دعنى أوضحه لك 
هناك فرق بين سرعة الإشتعال ونقطة الإشتعال الذاتى ، أو بمعنى آخر بين سرعة الإنتشار أى فى الحريق بين البنزين والديزل فالبنزين أسرع فى الإشتعال والإنتشار لكن الديزل نقطة الإشتعال الذاتى له منخفضة جدا 

دعنا نقولها بشكل علمي ، درجة الحرارة التى يشتعل عندها السولار ذاتيا أقل من درجة الحرارة التى يشتعل عندها البنزين ذاتيا بكثير 

فمثلا وفرضا لو أتينا بإسطوانتين من الهواء المضغوط لدرجة عالية جدا أى أن الهواء ساخن ، وأدخلنا على الأولى رزاز من بخاخ ديزل والثانية من بخاخ بنزين فرضا أن هناك بخاخ للبنزين مشابه لبخاخ الديزل (مع أن السيارات الحديثة كلها بها بخاخ بنزين ولكن آلية عمله مختلفة نوعا عن بخاخ الديزل) فأيهما سيتشعل وربما ينفجر ، أكيد الديزل لأنه عندما يقابل الهواء المضغوط يصل إلى درجة أو نقطة الإشتعال الذاتي التى هى منخفضة بطبيعتها ، أما البنزين يحتاج إلى الشرارة (Spark) لكى يصل إلى هذه الدرجة 

لكن لو أشعلنا نحن بولاعة مثلا بنزين وديزل فإن سرعة إنتشار البنزين أكبر 

هذا وإليك المصطلحات المرتبطة بهذا الموضوع لكى تبحث عنها بالإنجليزية لو أحببت


 :28: Self ignition point :28:​Sparking Plug 

Knocking

Fuel / Air ratio 

Injector 

Fuel 
Fuel mixture 
Stroke 
Piston 
Cylinder
Cylinder Head​

والله أعلم 











​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 مارس 2009)

الأخ حسام مع التحية : 
سيارات البنزين الحديثة تستخدم نظام إحتراق الوقود بواسطة الحقن ايضا (Fuel Injection) بدون وجود البواجي (Spark Plugs) وذلك لأسباب عديدة منها رفع كفاءة الإحتراق وتقليص الهيدركربونات وغاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون المنبعثة من العادم لحماية البيئة من التلوث ، إلا ان شرحك صحيح جزاك الله خيرا، وقد كانت محركات الديزل هي التي تستخدم نظام الحقن فقط للأسباب التي اوردتها في شرحك . كما انني لاحظت ان كثيرا يستخدم كلمة جاز على الديزل وهو استعمال خاطئ ، حيث ان كلمة Gasoline تعني البنزين.


----------



## aek2006 (22 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك الاخ مصطفى الوكيل على التوضيحا ت القيمة لكن اود ان اركز في مداخلتك على نقطة الاشتعال لانها الاساس في احداث الفرق بين المحركين , كما ورد في المثال الذي اعطيته في مداخلتك تماما لكن فيما يخص سرعة الانتشار فيمكن القول انها متقاربه و يمكن ان تسمى بالنسبة لكلاهما بالانفجار امh سرعه الانتشار التي تتحدث عنها فهي تتعلق بالحركيه الكيميائية(chemical kiniticus) و الاضطراب(turbulent scale) للشعلة وتحدد بالعدد Da(Damkohler ويمكن ان تعتبر كبيرة جدا عند البنزين او الديزل
والله اعلم


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (22 مارس 2009)

اساتذتى الأفاضل المهندس مصطفى والدكتور محمد لكم خالص الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة والتوضيح واسف على استخدام كلمة جاز لأن اللغة التى يتعامل بها عندنا ممكن ديزل وممكن جاز ولأن علمى ان الذين يتابعون الموضوع الآن منهم فنيين وشكرا جزيلا على التوضيح واخصك استاذى الفاضل مهندس مصطفى لكنى مازلت اريد المزيد من التوضيح يعنى هل لابد من وجود البواجي (Spark Plugs) ام لا فى البنزين وهل كل الديزل لم يكن به البواجي (Spark Plugs) وكذلك كما قال الدكتور هل موجود سيارات تعمل بدون البواجي (Spark Plugs) وارجو الأمثلة لنوع السيارات التى تعمل بذلك
واسف للتكرار لأن هناك معى مهتمين حاليا على الخط لللاستفسار ويتابعون


----------



## aek2006 (22 مارس 2009)

يمكن القول الاخ عبد الناصر ان جل المحركات الديزل اليوم لا تحتوي على البوجي بل ما يسمى بالفرنسية (bougie de chauffage) (اسف لاستعمال المصطلحات الفرنسية بحكم تكويني) اي نضام تسخين للبنزين حتى يسمح بانفجاره كما جاء في رد الاخ مصطفى


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (22 مارس 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ حسام مع التحية :
> سيارات البنزين الحديثة تستخدم نظام إحتراق الوقود بواسطة الحقن ايضا (Fuel Injection) بدون وجود البواجي (Spark Plugs) وذلك لأسباب عديدة منها رفع كفاءة الإحتراق وتقليص الهيدركربونات وغاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون المنبعثة من العادم لحماية البيئة من التلوث ، إلا ان شرحك صحيح جزاك الله خيرا، وقد كانت محركات الديزل هي التي تستخدم نظام الحقن فقط للأسباب التي اوردتها في شرحك . كما انني لاحظت ان كثيرا يستخدم كلمة جاز على الديزل وهو استعمال خاطئ ، حيث ان كلمة Gasoline تعني البنزين.


------------------------------------------

الأخ عبد الناصر تعقيب الدكتور محمد صحيح وهو أن معظم السيارات الحديثة وهنا فى الخليج مثلا لاتوجد بواجى بل نظام رشاشات بنزين ذى ضغط عالى جدا ويتم التحكم بها بواسطة دائرة إليكترونية يسمونها (كمبيوتر) ، والموضوع التطوير الذى حدث فى هذه السيارات هو للتغلب على نقطة الإشتعال الذاتى للبنزين والتى هى أعلى من الديزل 

:28: Self ignition point :28:

وأمثلة السيارات كثيرة وتقريبا معظم موديلات 2009 - 2008 - 2007 - 2006 - 2005
وربما أكثر من ذلك 
إلا أن بعض الشركات مازالت تستخدم نظام الإشعال العادي 










​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 مارس 2009)

اخي المهندس عبدالناصر : مع تحياتي للجميع الذين يساهمون في إثراء هذا الموضوع :


بالنسبة للسيارات الحديثة التي لاتستخدم البواجي وتعمل بحرق البنزين فمنها سيارات الركوبPassenger Cars) مرسيدس بفئاته 350Sو500 وسيارات لكزس بفئاتها واكاد اقول معظم السيارات الأمريكية الصغيرة التي تستخدم البنزين حتى سيارات فولفو الصغيرة ، لذا ليس بالضرورة إستخدام البواجي واحب ان اوضح ان السيارات تنقسم الى ثلاث فئات
سيارات الركوبPassenger cars
سيارات متعددة الأغراض (Multipurpose Vehicles) مثل الشاحنات الصغيرة
السيارات الثقيلة اوالشحنات Heavy Duty Vehicles)
معظم السيارات الصغيرة تستخدم البنزين لأن نقطة الوميض (Spark point) اسرع من الديزل كما ذكر ذلك اخي المهندس مصطفى إلا ان هناك بعض سيارات مرسيدس الصغيرة وشركة تاتا تستخدم الديزل ، وكما نعرف فإن التلوث المنبعث من سيارات الديزل خانق (Carbon Particulates) لذا شددت بعض الدول على تخفيض نسب الغازات العادمة المنبعثة من السيارات.


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (23 مارس 2009)

الحقيقة مسألة محركات تعمل بوقود البنزين (دورة أوتو) وليس بها شمعات اشعال تحتاج لشرح من الاخوة ، نعم هناك محركات تعمل بوقود البنزين عن طريق الحقن ونظام الرشاشات ، لكن عدم وجود شمعات اشعال تحتاج من الاخوان الى شرح علمي وأمثلة واقعية مدعمة بالصور اذا أمكن ، وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## commander 15 (23 مارس 2009)

والفرق بين المحركين كبير 
اولا البنزين مادة خفيفة وطيارة وهي سهلة المزج والاختلاط بالهواء لذلك فإن محرك البنزين يعتمد على خلط الهواء مع البنزين بواسطة الكربوريتر او بضخ البنزين على الهواء داخل مجاري الدخول 
فيتم ادخال الخليط داخل السلندر وضغطه ثم اشعاله بواسطة البواجي او شمعات الاشعال في الوقت المناسب 
اما الديزل فإنه يصعب خلطه مع الهواء ويصعب اشعاله وذلك بسبب لزوجته وارتفاع كثافته لذلك في محرك الديزل يكون التالي 
يتم ادخال الهواء فقط الى السلندر وضغطه في غرفة الاحتراق لرفع درجة حرارته الى درجة عالية جدا ثم تستخدم مضخة حقن و بخاخات لضغط الديزل بدرجة عالية جدا وتذريته فيتم بخ الديزل الضغوط بواسطة البخاخات على هيئة قريبة للبخار فيتم الاشتعال بمجرد ملامسة الديزل للهواء الساخن في غرفة الاحتراق وتستخدم غالبا شمعات التسخين لتسخين غرفة الاحتراق و رفع درجة حرارتها 
ارجوا ان تكون وضحت النظرية 
والله اعلم


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (23 مارس 2009)

[SIZE=+1]*مقتطفات عن الموضوع

A
High compression ratio 
and efficiency governed self-ignition internal combustion engine

*[/SIZE]A high compression ratio internal combustion engine operable on a fuel capable of being pressurized and vaporized to pressures above atmospheric pressure and having dual fuel introduction means respectively communicating with dual fuel sources. 

The first fuel introduction means is a low pressure fuel supply means by which fuel is introduced into the engine at low pressure in a fuel/air ratio mixture lower than which supports self-ignition under the temperatures generated by the compression thereof within the combustion chamber of the engine. 

A secondary -or auxiliary- fuel supply is provided and is capable of introducing predetermined amounts of only fuel in an atomized state and at elevated pressures greater than the pressure developed on the compression stroke within the combustion chamber. 

This secondary fuel is introduced into the combustion chamber at elevated pressure--and depending upon the fuel--at elevated temperature, and in amounts sufficient to raise the effective fuel/air ratio within the combustion chamber sufficient to support the self-ignition therein by the elevated temperatures which are compression generated within the combustion chamber.

--------------
B

[SIZE=+1]*Self-igniting internal combustion engine*[/SIZE]

A method includes the steps of delivering a main combustion air quantity and a main fuel quantity, from which a main mixture is formed, to the combustion chamber; igniting the main mixture formed in an area of a ignition top dead center; and introducing an additional combustion air quantity and an additional fuel quantity into the combustion chamber after the combustion of the main mixture in such a way that a fuel-exhaust gas/air mixture is formed, which mixture is reacted in an area of a gas exchange top dead center of the piston. ​[SIZE=+1][/SIZE][SIZE=+1]*-------------*[/SIZE]
​
Method of operating an air-compressing, self-igniting internal combustion engine
​A method and apparatus for operating an air-compressing, self-igniting combustion machine or engine, for liquid fuels, which has a combustion chamber depression, in the piston, into which fuel is sprayed or injected essentially centrally, preferably in a direction toward the depression wall, and in which the combustion air rotates at the time of injection. 

Oxygen-containing fuel that is reluctant to ignite is injected through an injection device into the combustion chamber depression, and an ignitible fuel is sprayed or injected through a second injection device, with an overlap in the injection times of the ignitible fuel and the oxygen-containing fuel that is reluctant to ignite. 

Ignition of the oil fuel, gas oil or Diesel fuel starts before injection of the oxygen-containing fuel that is reluctant to ignite. After approximately 2/3 of the injection time of the Diesel fuel, there begins the injection of the oxygen-containing fuel which is reluctant to ignite. During cold starting...

وشكرا لكل من شارك وسأكمل الموضوع بتفاصيله لمن أراد أن يتابع إن شاء الله
والله أعلم 
​
​


----------



## commander 15 (23 مارس 2009)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> اساتذتى الأفاضل المهندس مصطفى والدكتور محمد لكم خالص الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة والتوضيح واسف على استخدام كلمة جاز لأن اللغة التى يتعامل بها عندنا ممكن ديزل وممكن جاز ولأن علمى ان الذين يتابعون الموضوع الآن منهم فنيين وشكرا جزيلا على التوضيح واخصك استاذى الفاضل مهندس مصطفى لكنى مازلت اريد المزيد من التوضيح يعنى هل لابد من وجود البواجي (Spark Plugs) ام لا فى البنزين وهل كل الديزل لم يكن به البواجي (Spark Plugs) وكذلك كما قال الدكتور هل موجود سيارات تعمل بدون البواجي (Spark Plugs) وارجو الأمثلة لنوع السيارات التى تعمل بذلك
> واسف للتكرار لأن هناك معى مهتمين حاليا على الخط لللاستفسار ويتابعون


 
اخي الكريم للمعلومية لا يوجد محرك ديزل به بواجي لأن طريقة الاحتراق تتم كما شرحتها لك بدون بواجي ( spark plug ) ولكن يستخدم شمعات التسخين ( glow plug ) ليس للاشعال ولكن لتسخين غرفة الاحتراق
اما محركات البنزين فلا يتم الاشعال الا بواسطة البواجي ( spark plug ) وذلك كما تم شرحه ولكن اعتقد انه التبس على البعض وجود البخاخ في محرك البنزين والذي تم استخدامه بعد الاستغناء عن الكربوريتر وذلك لبخ البنزين على الهواء في مجري الدخول ثم يتم سحبهم داخل الاسطوانة كخليط .
والله اعلم


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (23 مارس 2009)

مشكورين جميعا على هذا الاهتمام الذائد والتوضيح الهائل الأساتذة ( commander 15 - مصطفى الوكيل-A.mak - د.محمد باشراحيل - aek2006 - hossam703) لكم جميعا منى التحية والتقدير لمجهوداتكم الرائعة ومنتظر منك استاذى الفاضل مهندس مصطفى تكملة الموضوع ​


----------



## مهاجر (26 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

الله يعطيكم العافية على هذا النقاش الهادف

أستمروا في نقاش الموضوع وإضافة كل ما يفيد في ميكانيكا السيارات


----------



## العقاب الهرم (27 يونيو 2009)

فى المرفقات ملف عن الفروقات بين محرك الديزل والبنزين من عدة نواحى
ارجو ان يكون وافيا
وجزاكم الله الف خير​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 يونيو 2009)

commander 15 قال:


> اخي الكريم للمعلومية لا يوجد محرك ديزل به بواجي لأن طريقة الاحتراق تتم كما شرحتها لك بدون بواجي ( spark plug ) ولكن يستخدم شمعات التسخين ( glow plug ) ليس للاشعال ولكن لتسخين غرفة الاحتراق
> اما محركات البنزين فلا يتم الاشعال الا بواسطة البواجي ( spark plug ) وذلك كما تم شرحه ولكن اعتقد انه التبس على البعض وجود البخاخ في محرك البنزين والذي تم استخدامه بعد الاستغناء عن الكربوريتر وذلك لبخ البنزين على الهواء في مجري الدخول ثم يتم سحبهم داخل الاسطوانة كخليط .
> والله اعلم


 
بعد مراجعتي للموضوع وجدت ان ما ذكره المهندس commander 15 
صحيحا في سيارات الركوب التي تستخدم البنزين،
 إلا انني سوف أتابع البحث،
واشكر الأخ مهندس العقاب على الملف الذي يحوي 
الفروقات بين محرك الديزل ومحرك البنزين
والموضوع مفتوح للنقاش 
بارك الله في الجميع. ​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (27 يونيو 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> فى المرفقات ملف عن الفروقات بين محرك الديزل والبنزين من عدة نواحى​
> 
> ارجو ان يكو
> ن وافيا​
> وجزاكم الله الف خير​


اشكر مروركم الكريم وشكرا جزيلا على الملف اخى الفاضل العقاب الهرم وشكرا على مرورك الدكتور محمد باشراحيل​


----------



## commander 15 (27 يونيو 2009)

تحياتي وشكري للجميع واعبر عن سعادتي بهذا الحوار الهادئ
الذي هدفه في المقام الاول الاستفادة من جميع الخبرات 
للخروج بالمعلومة الصحيحة والمفيدة


----------



## المهندسه نسمه (7 سبتمبر 2009)

لماذا لايوجد موتور 7 سلندر


----------



## برنس البرنس (20 سبتمبر 2009)

بكل بساطه كل الواد البتروليه لها روابط طاخليه وروابط خارجيه يجب القضاء عليها او التغلب عليها حتى يصبح الوقود جاهز للاحتراق وبالنسبه للبنزين فان روابطه الخارجيه ضعيفه تتفتت بمجرد حقنه عبر المواسير بدرجه بسيطه والروابط الداخليه لق قويه لايمكن تفتيتها او التغلب عليها الا بواسطه نار صريحه وهى التى تخرج من شمعه الاشعال اما بالنسبه الى الديذل فالحال بالعكس الروابط الخارجيه تكون قويه لايمكن التغلب عليها االا بواسطه حقنها وترزيزها بضغط عالى جدا وبالنسبه للروبط الداخليه فانها ضعيفه يمكن التغلب عليه بالضغط والحراره المجودين بالغرفه فيشتعل واشكركم


----------

